# Odd little foot



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey he ranch we got her from said this happens in a few captive and broodered chicks and that it doesnt effect anything as far as quality of life etc. do you know this to be true or was he just trying to sell me a bum bird? She seems to get around just fine, but I've not seen her roost yet, we just got her today.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like her toe was broken at some point. And no brooded chicks dont just get injuries for no reason. It is not normal.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

I was afraid of that. She is a sweet chicken, but I don't want to have any problems with her. Is it something I should bring her back over? She seems great otherwise. Perhaps it was broken and healed poorly. Could it be a genetic thing also? We aren't breeding any birds so would it matter, or is she in pain?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont think it will hurt her, I would keep her .


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Well that's good, I do want to keep her. I was nervous that it would be a health issue. I wonder what happened to her


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a hen with a similar foot. She broke a toe when she was about a month old (still have no idea how - I did try to figure this out.) In any event it healed poorly because I didn't know I could attempt correcting it when it was fresh. Anyway... even so she still perches and gets around just fine. It hasn't hindered her at all. Your hen will probably be just fine, she'll just look sort of funny, that's all.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you, this must be it. The rancher said that it can also happen sometimes in the egg. I just hope he wasn't trying to lie to me. I dont mind if she looks funny, we all have our quirks


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Can we see all of her?


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

So far, she's a bit camera shy...her back end is quite photo genic though.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

The middle toe is the weight bearing toe. The side toes are used for balance. Likely she'll do just fine. May not be painful however Winter or old age could change that so keep an eye on her just in case.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> The middle toe is the weight bearing toe. The side toes are used for balance. Likely she'll do just fine. May not be painful however Winter or old age could change that so keep an eye on her just in case.


Thankfully the winters in SO Cal aren't too bad, but I will of course watch it. What exactly should I be looking for? She's roosting well currently. Thanks for the info


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Limping or balance problems or even chewing at the foot.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you. So far so good. She managed to get to the highest roost last night..


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

TJsGirls said:


> View attachment 7234
> 
> 
> So far, she's a bit camera shy...her back end is quite photo genic though.


She knows that she has a ba-donk-a-donk!


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

^^^for sure! Love those fluffy butts!


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Crooked toes do sometimes happen during incubation. I have seen birds with much worse cases of this who get along just fine. I wouldn't worry too much about her if you want to keep her.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Pathfindersfarm said:


> Crooked toes do sometimes happen during incubation. I have seen birds with much worse cases of this who get along just fine. I wouldn't worry too much about her if you want to keep her.


Thank you, yes in my research I've seen a lot worse, and I do want to keep her, she is so nice. Thanks for the positive post


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

One of my barred rock chicks has two funky, slightly twisted toes


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

JC17 said:


> One of my barred rock chicks has two funky, slightly twisted toes


I'm starting to see that this is a lot more common than I once thought. It makes me feel a bit better, but I hope it doesn't end up hurting her.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

TJsGirls said:


> I'm starting to see that this is a lot more common than I once thought. It makes me feel a bit better, but I hope it doesn't end up hurting her.


I don't think it will hurt her very much, if at all. Rest easy, I am sure once she settles in to her new home she will be a happy, healthy chicken, scratching about, seeking out bugs, clucking and pecking like any other hen. You're doing a great job.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Pathfindersfarm said:


> I don't think it will hurt her very much, if at all. Rest easy, I am sure once she settles in to her new home she will be a happy, healthy chicken, scratching about, seeking out bugs, clucking and pecking like any other hen. You're doing a great job.


Thank you. I feel so sad for her when I see her up in the coop eating all alone. I put a small food cup up there for her, otherwise I don't think she'd eat, Rose wont let her near the hopper


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh, I think it's always a good idea to have several food and water sources for just that reason.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Pathfindersfarm said:


> Oh, I think it's always a good idea to have several food and water sources for just that reason.


I just put another, small hopper, in the run. No one wants to use it, but knowing that there is more food in another location has allowed my BR a chance at the bigger feeder without Rose pecking at her, even though she's standing right next to her. I can't wait until this order is established and they stop the bullying. They get to go outside for the first time today, I'm hoping this will help. I'm getting ready to settle into some "red neck t.v."!


----------

